# NAS shark report- Thank's Devinsdad!



## MD fisherman (Sep 10, 2012)

Last weekend made the trip to the NAS to visit my son who is in the Navy. Inspired by a previous report on sharking at the NAS cabins from Deninsdad, I booked my stay there. Friday night went to the Pensacola pier and had a great time caught a few ladyfish and bluefish, so we had bait. Saturday went to Alvin's and bought a $20 raft "the BX 2000". Rigged with TLD 25's we rowed out our bait around 6:30 and had a lot of fast run offs with no hook ups until about 8:30. First catch was a large stingray about 80#-100#. Second hook up came around 10:00 and we landed a 6-7 foot bullshark, that was crazy fun dealing with it in the surf. finished up around mid-night with another smaller shark around 40#, not sure what kind. What a great time we had doing this. I would have never dreamed you could catch sharks like that from the beach there. Thanks Devinsdad!!

Randy


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Any pics you can share? Sounds like yous had alot of fun. O*D*W


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is awesome!!!!! Glad any tips I provided maybe helped. Keep it up and lets see some pics on the next trip!

Gary


----------



## MD fisherman (Sep 10, 2012)

I have pictures, I'll see if I can post them tonight when I get home.


----------



## MD fisherman (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope this works!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great pics and major congrats to you and your team. Catching a shark that big is no easy task. All the tips in the world don't mean a thing when trying to get a beast like that on the sand. From that point it is strength, safety, a good team, safety, good equipment and safety. Did I mention safety?!?! ;o)

In all honesty and seriousness, nobody in our group has ever been seriously hurt while landing big sharks. One of us got careless one night and did get hit pretty hard in the head by a huge Hammerhead shark tail but I wont mention his name...


----------

